# '07 GTI: Where Is This Oil Leak Coming From?



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a little diagnostic assistance before I drive 2 hours to see my VW mechanic. If this might be a simple issue I can take care of in my driveway with a part or two, I'd rather do it on my own. If I'm going to need a new turbo or something, that's a whole different can of worms. 

The car is an '07 GTI with 88,100mi on the clock. Over the past year it has started consuming considerably more oil (more than 1qt/1000mi) than it used to. It's never shown evidence of leaking on my driveway, so I didn't give it much thought. The top of the engine is clean, and the PCV system is fine. There is some oil inside the intake pipe where it connects to the turbo, but I have heard that that is normal. However, I was changing my oil yesterday and noticed the passenger side lower control arm was covered in caked oil sludge. Scooting under the car a bit more, I could see caked oil all over the place. 

Judging by the fact that the oil has sprayed all the way back to the control arm, and it's never spilled a drop when parked, I'm guessing the leak is occurring under boost. Additionally, the car will occasionally plume dark smoke out of the exhaust when under load (not blue or white smoke; looks like diesel smoke), but it's very sporadic and nothing I can replicate. 

Relevant mods are as follows: 


Unitronic Stage 2+ 

APR HPFP 

APR Intercooler 

Revision 'D' Diverter Valve 

3" Downpipe (42DD) 

EVOMS Intake 

 

Top of the engine, intake/PCV area: 









Pics of the control arm oil residue: 

















Intercooler inlet pipe coming from the turbo: 

















The turbo/DV area from underneath:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

You'll be happy to know this isn't an "oil leak".

Most probably one (or more) of your clamps are loose and that "allows" the
crankcase vapors that are condensed in the intake tract to leave the system
and produce an "oil leak appearance".

These vapors are coming from the rear PCV hose (the one you have centered next to the MAF sensor
in the first pic) and are "normally" there cause that's where the system gets the vacuum it needs
from.

Most probably (it is the commonest spot) your intake to turbo inlet clamp is loose (or not positioned tightly) and that cause the issue.The same bad fit may also cause different issues like misfires from
incoming unmesured air. So reposition and tighten the intake and you'll be fine (if having gunk in your intake is fine....but that is FSI for ya...). The same might be happening at the intercooler tube, but that "click" joint also has a seal that many people forget to install (or is missing).That also needs to be checked....

Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Your diverter valve is leaking. So is mine. I believe its just the o-ring seal where it connects to the intake. I checked my bolts and they are all tight. I can only guess that the o-ring has compressed over time and that heat isn't helping it either. I've ordered a new one. 

The oil leak on the tubing connections is normal. Over time, the PCV system has put quite a bit of oil into the intake. Boost pressure just pushes it out. 

"and the PCV system is fine." What does that mean? That would be my first guess as to the cause of your oil consumption. Has the latest revision PVC been installed? Including the new rear tube and check valve?


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I am running the stock PCV, so I'm guessing that I don't have the revised rear tube. When I said the PCV was fine, I was referring to the fact that I disconnected the PCV hose on the front of the engine and tried to blow through it. There was resistance, which should indicate that the system is functioning properly. Regardless, I think it's time I bite the bullet and get the BSH PCV fix at the very least, and possibly a catch can. If I do that, would I still need the revised PCV tube? 

Regarding the intake, initially I had some trouble with the fit at the turbo inlet. It feels to be on securely, but honestly I'm not very impressed with the EVOMS connection there. Even though it's clamped, it doesn't feel secure. 

I'm not inclined to think it's a blown DV, simply because most of the time the car rides fine. I'll check for loss of boost on the VAG-Com and see whether that might be the cause.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

OmegaRed1723 said:


> I'm not inclined to think it's a blown DV, simply because most of the time the car rides fine.


 Not blown, just leaking. Like I said, that's what mine's doing. I have oil dripping off the DV. It works fine. 

The BSH PCV fix will force all the crankcase gases out the rear tube. You still need to make sure all that stuff is connected properly and working. The check valve in the rear tube isn't required anymore and may make some noise (some people punch it out).


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

Did you order a new o-ring, or the entire diverter valve?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

OmegaRed1723 said:


> Did you order a new o-ring, or the entire diverter valve?


 The whole valve. I don't know if you can just get the o-ring. Once I have the old one off, I may try to find one. I think its some special material, though.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not the DV....

If you put your hand right after the connection of the intake to the turbo and
run it along its "neck" you will see the oil and follow its route....

It's a really tricky connection that one and many intakes have an issue.

You might think that it's on tight, but the oil is still able to pass through.

Try removing and re-seating it....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

its just your pcv system filling everything up and spewing it all out. 

not very healthy for the motor. 

as for consumption, id replace the pcv anyways. thats drsastic, and thats a TON of build up.


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

GolfRS, do you know of any intakes that have a better, more OEM fit than what the EVOMS intake provides?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

OmegaRed1723 said:


> GolfRS, do you know of any intakes that have a better, more OEM fit than what the EVOMS intake provides?


 You don't need to get a new intake...

Just buy another silicone reducer with smaller low end so it fits SNUGLY over the turbo.

That will help the clamp work better and you will avoid TOO MUCH spillage (mind you, you might not be able to get rid of it COMPLETELY..

This is why the OEM connector has a double lip design.Have a look inside it and you will understand...

All of this also happens with the OEM intake.It just holds it back better. :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I remember the rubber piece on the stock intake. Going from that to the straight silicone piece was strange. A shame no one engineered a double-lip solution. I'll try your suggestion of finding a smaller coupling and see if that helps things a bit, along with the PCV fix.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I replaced my DV today. A leaking o-ring was the cause of my leak. And, I might add, a small boost leak. No wonder it sprayed all over.


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad yours was a simple fix. I ordered a new DV and rear PCV breather tube which should be in early next week. I've also been in touch with Evolution Motorsports about getting a different connection for my EVOMS intake. Apparently, they've changed the design for their FSI intake since I bought mine and I'm waiting to hear back as to whether the new piece is backwards compatible.


----------

